# Slammed my head...when is it cause for real concern?



## njfastlfie

With what happened to Schumacher and others when do you know if its something really serious

I hit my head after wiping trying to avoid someone. Had helmet but felt a slight "brain rattle". 6 hours later I'm feeling OK but a sliiiight headache.


----------



## blackbeard

I'm not a doctor so take my advice with a grain of salt. A headache after a heavy hit to the head is normal, in which case some advil and sleep is a good idea. If you are seeing lights or spots then you might have a concussion, and I would suggest taking a break for a few days.


----------



## jml22

If the headache gets worse, goto the hospital.


----------



## njfastlfie

Thanks guys. I'm more worried about a bleed ala Schumacher and Natasha Richardson


----------



## jml22

That's why you pay attention, if you think it was hard enough.... goto the hospital.
If things start getting worse for no reason.... like you're lying down and you notice your head starts to hurt like crazy, goto the hospital.


----------



## kaborkian

Ask an expert:

Bump on the head: When is it a serious head injury? - Mayo Clinic


----------



## njfastlfie

kaborkian said:


> Ask an expert:
> 
> Bump on the head: When is it a serious head injury? - Mayo Clinic


Thank you sir


----------



## boarderaholic

njfastlfie said:


> With what happened to Schumacher and others when do you know if its something really serious
> 
> I hit my head after wiping trying to avoid someone. Had helmet but felt a slight "brain rattle". 6 hours later I'm feeling OK but a sliiiight headache.


Not to sound like an ass, but if you're that worried, ditch the forum and get yourself to the ER. You might not be dead right now, but things can change very quickly. The internet is quite possibly the worst place to go to diagnose possible head injuries.


----------



## slyder

as you also know when you have a serious concussion you need to be woken up regularly 

Know how and what to look for in a concussion. There is a lot more to them then was previously thought by the medical profession. Used to be you got your bell rung, take 2 aspirin, quit whining and deal with it, not so much anymore


----------



## aiidoneus

slyder said:


> as you also know when you have a serious concussion you need to be woken up regularly
> 
> Know how and what to look for in a concussion. There is a lot more to them then was previously thought by the medical profession. Used to be you got your bell rung, take 2 aspirin, quit whining and deal with it, not so much anymore


To elaborate. If you are awake you might recognize that your symptoms are getting worse .. not that sleeping will kill you


----------



## njfastlfie

boarderaholic said:


> Not to sound like an ass, but if you're that worried, ditch the forum and get yourself to the ER. You might not be dead right now, but things can change very quickly. The internet is quite possibly the worst place to go to diagnose possible head injuries.


I'm a natural worrier man. That said all I have is a slight headache without a change since it happened almost 12 hours ago


----------



## Noreaster

njfastlfie said:


> I'm a natural worrier man. That said all I have is a slight headache without a change since it happened almost 12 hours ago


Well, you didn't freeze to death and you're able to type 12 hours after bumping your head.

Methinks you'll survive.


----------



## slyder

aiidoneus said:


> To elaborate. If you are awake you might recognize that your symptoms are getting worse .. not that sleeping will kill you


There is a protocol we had to follow when my son had his concussions from football. At night we had to wake him every 2 hrs and ask simple questions, make sure his vision and speech were normal etc.... 
Severe concussions come with a long list of problems, not just a headache.

If your alone and truly have a bad concussion you may not notice anything is wrong because you are truly hurt. If your posting on this forum though I'm sure he's just banged up


----------



## mojo maestro

Noreaster said:


> Well, you didn't freeze to death and you're able to type 12 hours after bumping your head.
> 
> Methinks you'll survive.


:eusa_clap: I c wut u did......


----------



## neni

Noreaster said:


> Well, you didn't freeze to death and you're able to type 12 hours after bumping your head.
> 
> Methinks you'll survive.


Made me giggle a bit


----------



## andrewdod

slyder said:


> as you also know when you have a serious concussion you need to be woken up regularly
> 
> 
> 
> Know how and what to look for in a concussion. There is a lot more to them then was previously thought by the medical profession. Used to be you got your bell rung, take 2 aspirin, quit whining and deal with it, not so much anymore



I've had a few concussions within the last 5 years. Doctors actually say it's not good to wake the person up. They say sleep is the best healer. 
I


----------



## snowklinger

andrewdod said:


> I've had a few concussions within the last 5 years. Doctors actually say it's not good to wake the person up. They say sleep is the best healer.
> I


False, your head was banged, you are remembering incorrectly.


----------



## Deacon

Worrying about a concussion after you banged your head is kind of like unzipping your fly after you take a piss. Do the best you can to protect yourself ahead of time, take risks you deem acceptable, and if you're not sure, go see a doctor. They'll tell you if you have one, maybe do a cat scan. But they can't actually do anything FOR the concussion. Like cracked or broken ribs. So if you don't want to pay a medical bill for advice, jus get lots of rest, like you would for any other injury.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

wtf...how me pantz get all wet


----------



## neutralmlkhotel

snowklinger said:


> False, your head was banged, you are remembering incorrectly.


AHHH HAHAHAHA, great response!


----------



## Krato

andrewdod said:


> I've had a few concussions within the last 5 years. Doctors actually say it's not good to wake the person up. They say sleep is the best healer.
> I


If you get a major concussion you need to keep them awake at all cost until they can run tests. You should be fine but for future reference and to clear this up, if anyone sustains a major concussion under your watch, feels very sleepy afterward, don't let them sleep. That's how people slip into comas.


----------



## andrewdod

Krato said:


> If you get a major concussion you need to keep them awake at all cost until they can run tests. You should be fine but for future reference and to clear this up, if anyone sustains a major concussion under your watch, feels very sleepy afterward, don't let them sleep. That's how people slip into comas.



Yeah I know that but like after evaluation they say that sleep is one of the best things they also say don't watch tv use phones or listen to music.


----------



## neutralmlkhotel

andrewdod said:


> Yeah I know that but like after evaluation they say that sleep is one of the best things they also say don't watch tv use phones or listen to music.


That is most likely the worst information you have ever been told. If you sustained a concussion you are to be kept awake for the first 24hrs prevent slipping into a coma from possible brain swelling. Things that might indicate that you have more serious injury are vomiting, irritability, dizziness, etc, in addition to the cardinal signs of a concussion.


----------



## andrewdod

It could be. But that's just what I've been told. I'm no doctor, just a person who has had his head beat in a bunch.


----------



## neutralmlkhotel

andrewdod said:


> It could be. But that's just what I've been told. I'm no doctor, just a person who has had his head beat in a bunch.


I hope the person who told you that false info was not a doctor as well.


----------



## Krato

Yeah you are totally right, sleep is the best healer for your typical concussion. It's when you really lost consciousness, you suffer from elongated amnesia, etc., that is when you must not sleep. Otherwise with a slight headache, pop an advil and get some sleep!


----------

